# Enzymes



## 20656 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi has anyone tried using enzymes in combination with anti bacterials or anti biotics. Does anyone know/think this may help with digesting the bacterial cell wall and exposing it. Also have digestive enzymes helped with digestion or have they caused issues with colitis caused by citrobacter?Phil


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have used deigestive enzymes before - strange thing: they work on and off (now, I in the OFF stage) the best thing about them is they would allow me to eat things I normally wouldnt be able to w/o getting major d. The only ones I have used are the vegeterian kind. I have heard once that the pancreatic (animal kind) ones are more effective, I have yet to try them.k


----------



## 14777 (Oct 8, 2006)

I take Digestive enzymes (plant version) and now I take no medications (asacol) and only have occassional issues with loose stool. THey have made a huge difference. They are from Transformation Enzymes company. I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis about five years ago.


----------

